# Improving the front tweeters in the '05 Xterra



## rockyroader (Jul 24, 2005)

I previously owned a 1996 Pathfinder SE. The tweeter speaker placement inside the front pillars produced amazing sound. I tested a 2005 Xterra SE (featuring Rockford Fosgate equipment) and noticed that now the tweeters have been moved out from the pillars inside the dashboard. I was disappointed. The sound was not as clear and sharp on the high end. Bass reproduction was fine. What are the options for installing tweeters in the pillars in this model and can it be done successfully?

Thanks for reading and for any advice.

rockyroader.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

rockyroader said:


> I previously owned a 1996 Pathfinder SE. The tweeter speaker placement inside the front pillars produced amazing sound. I tested a 2005 Xterra SE (featuring Rockford Fosgate equipment) and noticed that now the tweeters have been moved out from the pillars inside the dashboard. I was disappointed. The sound was not as clear and sharp on the high end. Bass reproduction was fine. What are the options for installing tweeters in the pillars in this model and can it be done successfully?
> 
> Thanks for reading and for any advice.
> 
> rockyroader.


In the 04 models the twets were in the a-pillars. Perhaps you could use 04 A-Pillar panels and put your own tweets in there? I am not sure how the 05 dash and a-pillar look, but I know the 05 Xterra is still the same chassis so they just might work. If not just remove the a-pillar and see how much room is behind it, you can always add a set of aftermarket tweets if there is room.


----------



## Aretelio (Feb 25, 2008)

wes said:


> In the 04 models the twets were in the a-pillars. Perhaps you could use 04 A-Pillar panels and put your own tweets in there? I am not sure how the 05 dash and a-pillar look, but I know the 05 Xterra is still the same chassis so they just might work. If not just remove the a-pillar and see how much room is behind it, you can always add a set of aftermarket tweets if there is room.


Nope. Won't work. 2004s were the old WD22 body whereas the 2005+ are the new N50 models.


----------

